# Bad day for CSX - 4/30/14 worst day in history in modern freight rail



## edjbox (Apr 30, 2014)

Three incidents today

Tunnel in Pikesville KY burning since Saturday for CSX branch coal line, service suspended indefinitely

Oil train derailment in Lynchburg VA- 12-15 tank cars derailed, 3 on fire, oil spilled in James River, drinking water affected

Heavy rainfall causes mudslide which covers CSX tracks in Baltimore

I'm sure CSX can't wait for this day to end.....


----------



## xyzzy (Apr 30, 2014)

Also CSX flooded out today in Pensacola, Fla. and a highway bridge collapsed yesterday on a CSX secondary line near Moncks Corner, S.C. (although the line has already been reopened).


----------



## Ryan (Apr 30, 2014)

Here's the retaining wall collapse in Baltimore:


----------



## Acela150 (Apr 30, 2014)

Ryan I didn't know that when you foam you also foam out cars and mud!


----------



## rspenmoll (May 1, 2014)

Has the mudslide affected Camden Line Service?


----------



## PRR 60 (May 1, 2014)

rspenmoll said:


> Has the mudslide affected Camden Line Service?


No. It is a freight only line.


----------



## rspenmoll (May 1, 2014)

PRR 60 said:


> rspenmoll said:
> 
> 
> > Has the mudslide affected Camden Line Service?
> ...


Thanks. Just was wondering in since the Camden line runs on CSX trackage.


----------



## Ryan (May 1, 2014)

Technically it's the same line, just past the northern terminus of the MARC Camden Line service.

The Camden Line enters Baltimore on the Baltimore Terminal Sub. MARC service ends at Camden Yards, and the BTS contines north though the Howard Street tunnel, over the NEC just west of BAL and then turns and runs east along/under 26th street in a series of tunnels and open cuts. The retaining wall in one of the open cuts is what failed.

The BTS then continues north and connects to the Philly sub


----------



## MetraUPWest (May 1, 2014)

http://classic.slashdot.org/story/14/03/08/2255256

I found this article interesting. It digs a little deeper into the recent crude oil by rail incidents.


----------



## Ryan (May 1, 2014)

Oh look!

Now they've put a coal train on the ground on Pope's Creek:

http://thinkprogress.org/climate/2014/05/01/3432983/train-derails-again/


----------



## edjbox (May 1, 2014)

It's been bad since Saturday when the tunnel fire started in KY


----------



## CHamilton (Aug 13, 2014)

City, CSX agree to split East 26th Street repair costs
Railroad will contribute up to $10 million, assume responsibility for new wall after collapse



> The city of Baltimore and CSX Transportation have agreed to split the cost of rebuilding the one-block retaining wall that collapsed along East 26th Street in Charles Village, ending months of negotiations over who was responsible and how much taxpayers would cover.


----------

